# Medo Training Video--Action Pack Afternoon!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I decided to be motivated today and videotape our action-packed afternoon of training. I somehow managed to get a little bit of all 3 phases in the little sunlight I had.

Then I decided that I've had enough of my lack of video editing prowness, so I discovered free video editing! I'll play around more sometime when I'm not trying to cram everything in after work









Thanks for watching!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL, I love the heeling across the screen as a transition:laugh:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice!! Looks like you two are making great progress!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

mthurston0001 said:


> LOL, I love the heeling across the screen as a transition:laugh:


:rofl: My options were limited for incorporating heeling! lol. I guess I could have done some circles haha.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

No, it's great! I'm going to use that!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

That came out real good. I enjoyed it. I like the switching back and forth. And his training is coming along very well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very nice training!!! Editing too


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It looks great. And to be honest, the two of you look much happier with Schutzhund


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Now I just need to figure out how to add super cool audio to it to drown out my annoying voice :rofl:

Sandra, it's amazing what a good, constructive, and regular training environment can do.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You go Gurl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Love the video! Looks like you two are coming along great! Very nice


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> Now I just need to figure out how to add super cool audio to it to drown out my annoying voice :rofl:
> 
> Sandra, it's amazing what a good, constructive, and regular training environment can do.


Oh heck yes. You guys look awesome and it seems like Medo and you are in your element. 

It is amazing what that can do. Just three weeks into the training is an amazing change so I'm hoping to get into the Tuesday class to keep up with it. There is just SO MUCH to learn. I really want to continue with the energizer bunny Nala and see where it leads us....


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice work...


----------

